
Ask HN: Are Facebook chat bots worth building, and how to promote them? - sagatsnee
The primary issue I have with the Facebook messenger platform is that there&#x27;s no distribution&#x2F;promotion channels.  In the iOS app store, new apps appear in the &quot;New&quot; section and you can get some new users that way.  In the old days of Facebook, there was a similar system.  With chat bots, I don&#x27;t see how to promote a bot once it&#x27;s completed.  There&#x27;s no bot store.  Essentially, the task becomes asking users to have both Facebook + Messenger, and to install the app by sending a message.  That sounds like a lot of friction.
======
vskarine
you can use site like www.botpages.com to promote them, they also offer
analytics platform for bots inspector.botpages.com/signup

